# Steriods in Nitro-Tech



## Maximum (Feb 22, 2002)

Last night on the FOX 5 news here in NY, their was a guy who was banned from the olympics cause 10 day before the games he started taking Nitro-Tech and when his drug test came back it had a trace of steriods in it.

He had his powder from the Nitro-Tech examined by a lab and the steriods where found in it, the Fox 5 news people bought 4 containers of the stuff and had them examined by seperate labs and the same results where found.

I missed the name of the Steriods cause I was half a sleep but since he got banned for 2 years and he was supposedly good enough to bring home a gold in the 4 man bobsled it should probably be on again.

I would sue, think about all the endorsements he lost out on, and they only said their was a trace of the steriods not like half the stuff was steriod.

I tried looking on Foxnews website but did not find it.


----------



## irontime (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow, keep us informed on this please. I may be going to buy some Nitro-tech here pretty soon


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2002)

......on my way to GNC!  j/k


----------



## crowman (Feb 22, 2002)

hmmm, so those m-tech adds aren't just hype.  Keep us posted


----------



## Maximum (Feb 22, 2002)

I'll be watching the news tonight to see if they say anyting more about the Nitro-Tech and the guy.

crowman
what m-tech adds


----------



## seyone (Feb 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Maximum *_
> 
> crowman
> what m-tech adds



you mean you have never seen one of those ads in a bodybuilding rag? they just basically make all kinds of claims that lead a person to think they are gonnna get as big as they would if they did use AS.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2002)

Greg Kovacs only uses Muscletech products.


----------



## Maximum (Feb 23, 2002)

seyone
yeah I've read stuff like that but really never take it for more    than it is worth but you cleared it up for me thought he was referring to something else.

Greg Kovacs is like 350 lbs and he's my hero, dude is just to huge just where I want to be.


----------



## realdeal (Feb 23, 2002)

really i take nitro tech, i guess thats why i hit my girlfriend.


----------



## realdeal (Feb 23, 2002)

no joke


----------



## Maximum (Feb 23, 2002)

funny man,


----------



## seyone (Feb 24, 2002)

hmmm, I hit your girlfirend too. only I don't use nitro tech


----------



## Maximum (Feb 24, 2002)

I don't think Thorpe would like that, but her dog would probably love the way you taste


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 26, 2002)

my opinion on muscle tech and Greg Kovacs..i'm not out to burst some ones bubble but dont believe all the hype.Mr.Kovacs got that big something other than the products he promotes.yes,he is huge,but......................................................................................................................


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, I was joking....the guy probably does not even use Muscletech products.


----------



## Elesion (Feb 26, 2002)

*uh mmm...*

Prince... your joke doesnt even make sense... first of all, in the winter olympics we would amagine most of the sports would be endurance.  

there are only a couple forms of ORAL steroids, and they are NOT for improving Indurance.

D-bol (for MASS)
A-bombs (for MASS and Strength)
Winny (for CUTTING)
Halo-Testing (for Strength)
Methyltestosterone ( USELESS PEICE OF CRAP)
Oxandrolone (For WOMEN)
Andriol ( No body cares)

none of these would be candidates for endurance athletes and CELL-TECH is stupid scamming company and would not afford investments in steroids(because if they did they would ACTUALLY work).

SO what kinda RETARD would come up with a STUPID LIE like yours?


LOL... J/K Prince i flamed yas for fun... hee hee  No hard feelings.


----------



## gopro (Feb 26, 2002)

Ok, this is probably the deal...what was probably found was not steroids but prohormones! Prohormones are banned by the IOC, and the media is too dumb to know the difference between steroids and prohormones...they just lump them together.

MuscleTech does make 2 prohormone products...Anotesten and Nortesten...both of which will convert in the body to substances which will show up on a drug test as a steroid.

What occasionally happens is when powders are prepared for different products, very often, small amounts of one product can end up in another because usually they are all processed through the same machinery. Trace amounts of either Nortesten or Anotesten probably found their way into the specific batch of Nitro Tech that this guy used, hence the failed test. This has happened before and probably is the case here.

I guarentee that Muscle Tech IS NOT adding roids to Nitro Tech!


----------



## mikeCFD (Feb 27, 2002)

That would be interesting to test all sups to see if they are poss


----------



## Maximum (Feb 27, 2002)

At lest you get more than you pay for


----------



## gopro (Feb 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Maximum *_
> At lest you get more than you pay for



I'm not complaining...unless of course I fail a drug test


----------



## Maximum (Feb 27, 2002)

That is the only bad thing failing a drug test when you should not have


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Maximum *_
> That is the only bad thing failing a drug test when you should not have



YUP!


----------



## irontime (Feb 28, 2002)

So what you are saying that if I only take Nitro-Tech that I will NOT get as big as Greg Kovacs?! NOT FAIR!!!


----------



## Maximum (Feb 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> So what you are saying that if I only take Nitro-Tech that I will NOT get as big as Greg Kovacs?! NOT FAIR!!!



Your so innocent, don't let anyone tell you that you are not pretty


----------



## irontime (Feb 28, 2002)

sniff sniff, thanx man. You here that Albob? I'm pretty


----------

